# 3D bow shooting competition pictures



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

as there is some Archers among us, i would like to share with you some pictures i took two years ago in june, during a competition.
So you may have a look at the French country too

here they are

Just a way to exchange about bow shooting, 3D competition rules in different countries....


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great pics Joseph... beautiful countryside too...


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great photography. Did the wheelbows and the traditional bows do the same course?
frosty2


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

frosty2 said:


> Great photography. Did the wheelbows and the traditional bows do the same course?
> frosty2


Yes, we all shoot the same course, but wheelbows shoot from farther distance.

Traditional bows shoot for 5 m to 35 m, depending of the size of the 10 ring, and wheelbows up to 45 m.

Wee shoot 2 arrows per target, and we have 40 targets to shoot in a day.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

France is very nice country,i had ever learn some french before.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

And what about you, how are organized the course, how many are you.... ?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

just little


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Our 3D courses are for the most 30 targets at unknown distances one shot per target.Wheel bows shoot from longer range.


----------

